# Angled headstock/scarf joints



## fullscale (Jan 11, 2008)

Can anyone give me some pointers on making a scarf joint with a tablesaw (or my bro-in-law's radial arm saw)? I've done a test run with a radial arm saw before but the blade wasn't large enough to cut it in one pass, which of course made for some uneven faces. I want to make a 10 degree headstock neck out of a bird's eye maple neck blank. I need to cut an 80 degree angle on the wood right?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

just saw this yesterday.

http://pweb.jps.net/~kmatsu/htmlpages/scarfjig.html


----------



## fullscale (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice! This will definitely save me some time, thanks!


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Seen this bass scarf joint a while ago.
http://www.talkbass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=186192


----------



## fullscale (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome, thanks! I might get lazy and use my table saw instead of hand cutting! I might practise both methods though.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fullscale said:


> Awesome, thanks! I might get lazy and use my table saw instead of hand cutting! I might practise both methods though.


just saw this 

http://www.mcnaughtguitars.com/index521.htm


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> http://www.mcnaughtguitars.com/index521.htm



Good link, in my bookmarks.


----------

